# Bypass Closet Door Selection



## oxicottin (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello, I have a bedroom closet that has an exact 72w" X 80h" closet opening with folding doors and I wanted to install mirrored bypass doors but the opening size is exactly the size and not a hair bigger than a new door. My question is can I fit someting like this in the opening?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 28, 2009)

Chad:  Your link doesn't work.

However, if you want to install a pair of 36" X 80" bypass sliding doors in that opening, you can do it without any problem.  You just need to install TWO floorguides instead of one.  You simply screw them down to the floor side by side in the middle of the opening.

Not sure if I understood your question.


----------



## oxicottin (Jun 28, 2009)

Nestor, thanks for the reply! the link works for me so I don't know why its not for you  Anyway, it was to a set of bypass 72" X 80" mirrored doors at home depot. My question is what door size would I purchase for the opening I have? I figured I would just buy the 72 X 80 and it would fit but by reading a little more it says the finished size is .5 larger than my opening in height and width is wider but I dont think that would matter since I could cut the rail ect?


----------



## Tha Carpenter (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you should cut it, just because it may not fig snugly then. I really don't understand your question though.


----------



## oxicottin (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok, here is the question. my finished closet opening is 72w" X 80h" and I want to install bypass doors. Every door I look at gives a specification slightly larger than my opening, for example:

I found a door that is a Stanley 72 In. x 80 In. 120 Nickel Mirror Bi-pass
Model 240006 at home depot and its specifications are as follows:

    * Assembled Depth (In Inches) : 3.375 In.
    * Assembled Height (In Inches) : 81 In.
    * Assembled Weight (In LBS) : 60
    * Assembled Width (In Inches) : 73 In.
    * Door Swing : Sliding
    * Overall Height : 80.5 In.
    * Overall Width : 72 In.

Now by looking at the specifications it appears it wont fit but it says its a 72 X 80. What size will fit in my opening or do I have to get a custom one made?


----------



## Tha Carpenter (Jun 28, 2009)

I would get 73", It's better to get a measurment higher than it reccomends, just because if it doesn't fit, you have a extra lenth. 

if it doesn't work, take it back, and get one custom made. 

Also, you can cut it to size as well.


----------

